# lake darling fishing report 6/30



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

up visiting relatives and got out by the grano bridge. Slow trolled spinners with crawlers, and silver worked the best. mostly used bottom bouncers and some no snag sinkers too. 14 foot was the magic depth but we caught fishing from 10-16 foot. don't know how many fish we caught as we released everything, but around 25 walleyes. Biggest was about 4 pounds.

Thanks BigJ for the help!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Glad I could be of help. Wish I could help myself this week, only pulled out 2 fish the last outing. Trying Sakakawea tomorrow.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Fished the grano bridge crossing on July 11th. A few fish being caught. Couple nice pike in 9 lb range. Saw a couple eater size walleye get caught, but i only managed two water skiers. Pretty small. On a dear lord never let me do that again note....i snagged a bullhead right in the butt-hole. uke: ....So if you catch a bullhead that looks like its crapping out a hook let me know. I don't touch those things. Cut the line baby.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

hehe...we'll call it the lucky bullhead.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Wow am I lucky. Picked up a 42" pike on 6 lb. test last night while slow trolling for eyes. Can't wait for the film to get developed, that girl had girth!


----------

